# Just walking my "coyote"



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Today I decided to mix up my normal walking route and walk through the center of town with Freyja. I viewed this as a great socialization exercise...man I had no idea how good it would get. 

As I'm passing by Dunkin Donuts I was confronted by a woman who approached us from the parking lot. I was immediately accused of taking a coyote from the wild and turning it into a pet, informed that it's illegal to own a wild animal in Connecticut, and I was disrespecting nature, and she should call the police on me. As this woman is continuing in a spittle fueled rage I couldn't help but laugh. Almost doubled over, tears coming out of my eyes, laughing. Meanwhile, my "coyote" sat by my side in a perfect sit, head cocked to the side, as she looked so threatening with her pink leash. My laughing only seemed to enrage this lady further, as she started telling me what a horrible human being I was. Normally I have an Irish Temper, but this was so ridiculous I couldn't help but laugh. I didn't even bother correcting her and offered to call the police for her, through peals of laughter. She accused me again of "taking from nature", and went into detail about what a horrible person I was. Finally I had it, I turned and demanded "Are you Retarded?" (not nice, I know) Crazy Lady got so mad that she stormed back to her SUV. The whole time Freyja was sitting by my side like an angel. 

It's one thing to think someone's dog looks like a coyote, but to verbally abuse them over the fact? Just odd. I couldn't be prouder of Freyja though, she knew I was in no danger and just sat like a good girl. :wub:


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh! 

Some people...XD


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I get the coyote comment a lot but never rudely like that.


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

I have *never* heard of a German Shepherd being compared to a coyote but, I suppose I could see it. I used to live with a Husky that many people thought was a wolf hybrid. That always made for silly conversations but, nothing like the above.

Oh! The silliest I've heard was a Harlequin Great Dane being called a "moo cow" by an elementary school child.


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

had a bday party here a few days ago and a few kids said o wow mom look they have a coyote lol. your a stronger person than me i would of reamed that laddie a new one.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Knave - a sable's coloring can look like a coyote.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Wiley Coyote*

I think that you "conveniently" left out the part of the story where the Roadrunner was hanging out of your girls mouth.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i think someone hired her to give u some comic relief!


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

It still amazes me what people mistake them for. I was once asked if I was walking a fox......really?? a fox? Yes, you are correct. I am walking an 80 pound fox. I just had to laugh, poor guy.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

my 4 year old nephew called my puppy a hyena LOL


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

caity ! post picture ! plz so i can see the coyote myself !


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

A small child being carried by his Mom called Havoc a bear. When Mom said,"No, that's a dog." The child argued with her, "NO BEAR!"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL, I actually got Beau a bright vest to wear in the woods because he is still a bit rangy at 10 months (24 inches about 72lbs) and is a patterned sable. It is legal to shoot coyotes on sight here so..........


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

"WOW" cant imagine that, and you live in the metropolitan area. incredible


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I know GSDs have big ears, but I've never heard of one being confused for a coyote. Thanks for sharing, I needed a chuckle.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Little boy called my girl a wolf! :crazy:


----------



## brebly (Jul 29, 2013)

Can I ask if your german shepherd is mixed with anything else? I have a new puppy that I got from a shelter. She looks EXACTLY like a coyote, but the shelter says she is a german shepherd mix. Does anyone know what she could be mixed with to look like that?


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Love the self anointed crusaders*

She was probably an uninformed extremist that felt quite enraged at your capturing a coyote and forcing it to act tame. 

BTW, you got papers with that coyote?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...that is too funny! How did I miss this thread a year ago! lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

brebly said:


> Can I ask if your german shepherd is mixed with anything else? I have a new puppy that I got from a shelter. She looks EXACTLY like a coyote, but the shelter says she is a german shepherd mix. Does anyone know what she could be mixed with to look like that?


Hi breby, and welcome to the forum. You should start your own thread, and you'll have to post pictures of your pup so people can comment. Hard to know if he is pure-bred or a mix without seeing pictures.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

tonkatuff81 said:


> I think that you "conveniently" left out the part of the story where the Roadrunner was hanging out of your girls mouth.


:rofl:


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!! Ace just looked over at me like "mom wth are you laughing at?" :what:


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lmao gosh that was funny. I needed that. I have got those a few times with Smokey who is a husky/shep. She seen Smokey grabbed her husband and screamed wolf and dragged him to their car. Another one was a mom in petsmart a child wanted to pet Smokey which was fine as Smokey adores kids the mom picked up the kid after he asked to pet and she whispered to him no you can pet that wolf he will eat you.

With Chief my GSD. I havn't had the wolf comment, but everytime someone sees him the think he's a police k9 and throw their arms in the air. One lady threw her arms in the air with all her stuff dropping it all and looked up at the roof and whispered hes not going to eat me hes not going to eat me. Cracks me up though when people ask me is that a k9. They mean police dog, but I say yes he is a k9 as all dogs are. His breed is GSD.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The original post cracked me up. I needed a good laugh. It amazes me the things people come up with. I have been told that Raina is a Collie, Belgian Shepherd, and Terveren. Granted, she is colored like a Terv is and when standing side by side at a show last summer with a Terv they looked enough alike to be littermates but I know she is pure GSD and all those know it all people who can't help from making a fool of themselves crack me up. It makes for unexpected entertainment on walks.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

mix coyote for Cocotte, mix wolf for baby Gibbs, mix labrador for Blizzak... lolll 

another country, but same problem lolll


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL!

We must have the Dunkin' Donuts lady's relative as our neighbor! When I first brought home my sable GSD, Cafall, a lady a few doors down gave me a stern lecture about having a coyote for a pet and how unreliable wild animals are in domestic environments. She even quoted some animal planet show to me. 

Then 2 months ago we brought home a rescue grey and white husky. She was at my door in minutes in a spitting rage that now I had a WOLF to go with my COYOTE! lolololol. 

I have both their papers but she knows better


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

:crazy: :help:

lolll


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

haha that's funny! I have had comments on how much Piper looks like a coyote and I can see why..she even has a sway to her walk when off leash like a coyote would. I just laugh at it but never have been rudely accused of "taking from nature" Ridiculous people these days eh?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

People ask me all the time what Carma is. No one ever believes that she's purebred GSD. A girl in the Dunkin Donuts drive through asked me if she was a cat once..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> People ask me all the time what Carma is. No one ever believes that she's purebred GSD. A girl in the Dunkin Donuts drive through asked me if she was a cat once..


For that Miss Carma would be within her rights to pee on her pillow! lol

I was waiting with Rusty in the vet lobby when this little boy yelled from across the room "look mommy that women has a real life wolf!!". I was like NO NO, he's a GSD. The kid wouldn't shut up about it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

No one in my town has ever seen a black German Shepherd it appears. No one ever knows what breed he is. Most guess a lab or lab mix of some sort. Of course, to be fair, right now his ears are floppy, pricked, sagging (all at once it seems sometimes!) due to teething, but even when they were up, they had no idea.


----------

